# R15 blinking record light... is it dead?



## Phroz

I just got home and noticed that the record light on my R15 was flashing. I turn the unit on and the blue welcome screen comes up, then the screen goes black, the unit turns back off (blue power light turns off too) and the record light starts flashing again.

Unplugging it and the red button reset doesn't do anything. Is it dead? I've never seen this before.

//edit

DirecTV says it is. They're shipping me out a new box, hopefully will have it for the weekend. We'll see.


----------



## LOCODUDE

Yep, chances are your unit is dead had the same thing happen to me.


----------



## Phroz

Yeah, thanks. Sucks that I lost all the recordings, but oh well. I have the protection plan so it's not costing me anything at least.


----------



## roadrunner1782

Phroz said:


> Yeah, thanks. Sucks that I lost all the recordings, but oh well. I have the protection plan so it's not costing me anything at least.


Free is always good!


----------



## ThomasM

I've seen other posts that indicate when the record light flashes there is a problem with the power supply.

Of course, opening a LEASED unit and swapping the power supply is a violation of the DirecTV lease agreement, but....


----------



## Phroz

Well I got the tracking number from FedEx today, going to be delivered on Saturday.

The following items have shipped:
ERP_D4 Group - Model: R15-300C-R

I know the R indicates refurb, what is the C?


----------



## dlt4

This must be an epidemic. My R15 just did almost the same thing last night. The power and record lights were blinking, but pulling the plug or RBR did nothing. It won't even turn on.

I'll be calling D* today.


----------



## Phroz

OK, I just have to say, the strangest thing happened today. When I woke up this morning, the "dead" receiver had turned itself on and it seems to be working fine. All of my recordings are still there and it's working as normal. It also had recorded something at 3am today, so it apparently started working again overnight. 

Anyone have a clue what could have caused this? It wouldn't even turn on for 3 days then today the receiver turns itself on and is working fine... it's just so bizarre to me.

FedEx should be dropping off my new receiver shortly, so I guess this one is still going back



//edit

Just to add, I considered overheating as a possibility. Right now it's reporting 154F (R15-300 which sounds really toasty) but I'm not sure that would cause these symptoms.

//edit 2

And now it's dead again lol


----------



## Draconis

I always thought that the HDD was the culprit behind the blinking "REC" light. Live and learn.

Either way, if you reset the unit and it does not come back it's toast. Hopefully you will get a R22 as a replacement (personal preference).


----------



## Phroz

Draconis said:


> Either way, if you reset the unit and it does not come back it's toast. Hopefully you will get a R22 as a replacement (personal preference).


Yeah, I would love to get an R22, but I'm not expecting one.

The confirmation email from DirecTV says: ERP_D4 Group - Model: R15-300C-R

I always thought they couldn't specify/guarantee specific receivers (R15/R16/R22), but I dunno. I'm curiously waiting to see what FedEx has for me.

//edit

Yep, I got a refurb R15-300, same manufacture date as my old one: March 2006.


----------



## dlt4

I called D* yesterday and my R15 replacement is supposedly on the way. I was given a confirmation number over the phone, but have not received an email. The replacement is supposed to be here NLT Tuesday.


----------



## dlt4

Received my replacement today - an R15-300 which is 1.5 years older than the 500 it replaced, and really beat up on the back panel. I know the guidelines, but it just irks me that the replacement equipment is is older than the dead one, and I expressed that to the guy who activated the card.


----------



## ThomasM

dlt4 said:


> Received my replacement today - an R15-300 which is 1.5 years older than the 500 it replaced, and really beat up on the back panel. I know the guidelines, but it just irks me that the replacement equipment is is older than the dead one, and I expressed that to the guy who activated the card.


Well, I have two R15-300's. One was BRAND NEW when I got it in July 2007 and when I got the second one a couple months later it turned out to be one of the original units made in 2005 and "reconditioned". Guess which one has given me less trouble? Yup, the old clunker from 2005 which is now FOUR years old and still chugging along!

PS: I think you'll like the 300 (made by Philips/Magnavox) better than your 500. It's smaller and folks have reported much quieter than a 500.


----------



## dlt4

ThomasM said:


> Well, I have two R15-300's. One was BRAND NEW when I got it in July 2007 and when I got the second one a couple months later it turned out to be one of the original units made in 2005 and "reconditioned". Guess which one has given me less trouble? Yup, the old clunker from 2005 which is now FOUR years old and still chugging along!
> 
> PS: I think you'll like the 300 (made by Philips/Magnavox) better than your 500. It's smaller and folks have reported much quieter than a 500.


My R15, manufactured 11/2005, is in the MBR so it won't get a lot of use. The smaller size is nice though because I have it on top of a 20" TV mounted on the wall. And you're right, the 500 model was noisy! I hope I have the kind of luck you've had with your 300.


----------

